# Alright, which one of you is responsible for this



## Brazen (Nov 7, 2010)

Stop it, just stop it, you're not doing anyone any favours by doing stuff like that.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMXjoq6X4b0&feature=related


----------



## SirRob (Nov 7, 2010)

i liked the monkey : )


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 7, 2010)

you what, wat, wut, ect. you loose


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 7, 2010)

Is this how the rest of the world sees us? because that was creepy as fuck.


----------



## Adelin (Nov 7, 2010)

Well that was somewhat....weird... <.<


----------



## aiden749 (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't care what anyone says, THOSE are NOT furries

that was just weird, creepy, and scary


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 7, 2010)

How'd you get into Cyberfox's VHS collection?


----------



## Jude (Nov 7, 2010)

BWAWAAHAHAH XD


----------



## Adelin (Nov 7, 2010)

After seeing the other video's i think its kinda like a kids show.......but still......why would a kid want to watch that?! -.-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2zlGyUt8x4&feature=related


----------



## Kendrubbin (Nov 7, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Is this how the rest of the world sees us? because that was creepy as fuck.



That summed it up.


----------



## aiden749 (Nov 7, 2010)

Adelin said:


> After seeing the other video's i think its kinda like a kids show.......but still......why would a kid want to watch that?! -.-
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2zlGyUt8x4&feature=related


 I clicked on your link, thinking it wasn't the same show

lol, the moment I saw the back of that grey thing in the sandbox, I got the fuck out of there


----------



## Cam (Nov 7, 2010)

Its like an average fur con


----------



## Adelin (Nov 7, 2010)

aiden749 said:


> I clicked on your link, thinking it wasn't the same show
> 
> lol, the moment I saw the back of that grey thing in the sandbox, I got the fuck out of there


 
Awww you didn't wait till they showed its face?


----------



## BlackRabbit of Inle (Nov 7, 2010)

Huh? What's the big deal? This is a French-Canadian children's television show. It is designed to help children build self-esteem and has been awarded several prizes for excellence. The make-up is done similar to CATS and I think it looks pretty good, considering its context. The show has nothing to do with "furries".

http://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://www.telequebec.tv/emissions/cornemuse/presentation.aspx&ei=zMPWTIF6k6KwA9rg8YwL&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=7&ved=0CDwQ7gEwBg&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dcornemuse%2Bquebec%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1T4SUNC_enCA395CA396%26prmd%3Dv


----------



## aiden749 (Nov 7, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Awww you didn't wait till they showed its face?


 no fuckin way

for real, the faces were what scared me the most

clowns are scary? my ass. I'd kill this motherfucker if I saw him at a party.


----------



## Adelin (Nov 7, 2010)

BlackRabbit of Inle said:


> Huh? What's the big deal? This is a French-Canadian children's television show. It is designed to help children build self-esteem and has been awarded several prizes for excellence. The make-up is done similar to CATS and I think it looks pretty good, considering its context. The show has nothing to do with "furries".
> 
> http://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://www.telequebec.tv/emissions/cornemuse/presentation.aspx&ei=zMPWTIF6k6KwA9rg8YwL&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=7&ved=0CDwQ7gEwBg&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dcornemuse%2Bquebec%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1T4SUNC_enCA395CA396%26prmd%3Dv



Well thanks for the info....now we do know its for kids only.....but if that was shown in the U.S then i think the ratings would be VERY different.


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 7, 2010)

Ok, let me go get my brain bleach to get that picture out of my head.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2010)

Man, the foreign version of Zambumafu is creepy shit.


----------



## BlackRabbit of Inle (Nov 7, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Well thanks for the info....now we do know its for kids only.....but if that was shown in the U.S then i think the ratings would be VERY different.


 
There is no way to tell what will appeal to a pre-schooler between the ages of 2 to 6 which is the demographic that this show is probably aimed at. After all, look how successful "Teletubbies" was and I think the characters in that show were ugly and creepy beyond belief. If I was in the age range that this show is aimed at, I would probably have watched this than something like "Teletubbies" any day.

Of course, when I was a kid, we had things like "The Friendly Giant" and "Mr. Dress-up" (I'm dating myself here). 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WV2P6P4p6Hg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsm6ZRnFGoU&NR=1&feature=fvwp

When I watch the opening and closing of "The Friendly Giant" it makes me realize how the makers of that show didn't completely talk down to children as if they were borderline morons. Some of those old shows are still actually watchable in small doses. I wonder if the audience who watched "Teletubbies" will be able to say the same when they get to be adults. The creators of a lot of modern children's shows seem to think young kids are all idiots with low comprehension abilities. That is why something like "Animaniacs" was successful. It didn't completely treat its audience as morons.


----------



## Deo (Nov 7, 2010)

Why is public television always so darn creepy? Is it lack of funding? Is it ambivilance because they know no one watches that shit?


----------



## Xenke (Nov 7, 2010)

It's, like, the same logic behind clowns.

I KNOW, LET'S MAKE SOMETHING CREEPY AS FUCK TO ENTERTAIN KIDS!


----------



## BlackRabbit of Inle (Nov 7, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Why is public television always so darn creepy? Is it lack of funding? Is it ambivilance because they know no one watches that shit?


 
This really is an over generalization. I have seen plenty of decent shows on public TV that never would have been picked up by any privately owned network. _Frontline_ is still one of the best investigative news programs out there. Some other shows have been _Red Dwarf, Prime Suspect, Mystery, Sherlock Holmes, Inspector Morse _and_ Are You Being Served...._to name just a few. Since public TV in the U.S is mostly supported by donations, it is obvious that a lot of people watch the "shit".

Also, the show referenced may look creepy, but it ran from 1999 to at least 2004 so someone had to be watching it. It seems to be in reruns so it must still attract an audience from its target demographic.


----------



## JadeFire (Nov 7, 2010)

Am I the only one who lol'd?


----------



## Aleu (Nov 7, 2010)

OH GOD KILL IT WITH FIRE NOW!!!


----------



## Adelin (Nov 7, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> OH GOD KILL IT WITH FIRE NOW!!!


 
What? Fire only? 

Elmo from sesame street still manages to entertain me at times.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 7, 2010)

Liar said:


> Man, the foreign version of Zambumafu is creepy shit.


 And that FaF is why you never make remakes :V


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 7, 2010)

BlackRabbit of Inle said:


> Of course, when I was a kid, we had things like "The Friendly Giant" and "Mr. Dress-up" (I'm dating myself here).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WV2P6P4p6Hg
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsm6ZRnFGoU&NR=1&feature=fvwp


 
Heh... let me date myself, here, with a favorite show from my childhood:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeuBimBWU-8&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3w7w58CREY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h69c2wEKl54&feature=related

http://www.tvparty.com/lostterrytoons.html


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 17, 2010)

I have been scarred for life.


----------



## PATROL (Nov 17, 2010)

I wonder how do kids manage to sleep after that. Do they?


----------

